# Сколиоз ЛФК



## mila102030 (12 Мар 2016)

Какую сторону нужно укреплять при сколиозе вогнутую или выпуклую?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2016)

Выпуклую.


----------



## mila102030 (13 Мар 2016)

Я очень извиняюсь за незнание, но выпуклая это та сторона куда искривляется позвоночник? Если у меня вправо (в грудном отделе) то мне надо укреплять правую сторону?

*Доктор Ступин*, у меня искривление в грудном отделе вправо, а в поясничном влево. Мне назначили асимметричные упражнения. Мне дали упражнения на укрепление левой руки. Только её сказали качать, и 50 раз подниматься на степ правой ногой, а также качать только правую ногу. Объяснили что если позвоночник искривляется вправо значит там мышцы сильнее и напряжены, а в левой их нужно качать. Не знаю насколько они правы. В интернете везде по разному пишут. Не хочется неправильными асимметричными упражнениями сделать хуже.

Чуть не забыла ещё дали вот это упражнение: одну ногу сгибаю правую, а левую как бы параллельно к ней растягиваю и делаю наклоны вправо

Кстати у меня слегка именно правое плечо вниз, а на картинке та сторона на которой плечо ниже нужно укреплять. Получается мне дали не те указания

Вот фотография моих повздошных костей. Действительно ли мой рост окончен? Менструации начались в 9 лет. Лет с 13 не выросла. Измерялась постоянно.


----------



## Тигги (13 Мар 2016)

mila102030 написал(а):


> Вот фотография моих повздошных костей. Действительно ли мой рост окончен? Менструации начались в 9 лет. Лет с 13 не выросла. Измерялась постоянно.


 у Вас есть боли?


----------



## mila102030 (13 Мар 2016)

Абсолютно никаких. Единственное что волнует прогрессия.
Мне сказали что рост окончен. Ну я просто выставила фотографию для точности.


----------



## Тигги (13 Мар 2016)

У меня сколиоз 2 степени .  О наличии у себя сколиоза я узнала  еще в школе лет в 15. И забыла о нем до 38 лет... В 19 лет родила первого ребенка. Спортом не занималась, зарядку не делала, тяжести таскала еще какие. Жила в удовольствие и считала , что фигура у меня просто потрясающей красоты. В 36 лет родила двойняшек, беременность просто отлетала, никаких угроз выкидыша, побаливала поясница и ноги. После беременности восстановилась через 8 месяцев. Не слушайте никого, сколиоз это не болезнь!!!! Много желающих заработать  на сколиозе. Могут навредить. У Вас все будет хорошо.


----------



## mila102030 (13 Мар 2016)

Тигги написал(а):


> У меня сколиоз 2 степени .  О наличии у себя сколиоза я узнала  еще в школе лет в 15. И забыла о нем до 38 лет... В 19 лет родила первого ребенка. Спортом не занималась, зарядку не делала, тяжести таскала еще какие. Жила в удовольствие и считала , что фигура у меня просто потрясающей красоты. В 36 лет родила двойняшек, беременность просто отлетала, никаких угроз выкидыша, побаливала поясница и ноги. После беременности восстановилась через 8 месяцев. Не слушайте никого, сколиоз это не болезнь!!!! Много желающих заработать  на сколиозе. Могут навредить. У Вас все будет хорошо.


Благодаря этому форуму я так успокоилась, а то месяц назад узнала про сколиоз и врачи так начали пугать якобы он у меня станет 3 степени несмотря на то что рост окончен. Спасибо вам за поддержку. Ваши слова привели меня в чувства. Спасибо.

Он у вас с 15 лет не прогрессировал?


----------



## Тигги (13 Мар 2016)

Как появится свободное время открою свою тему.  У меня пошли проблемы после того как "добрые" люди влезли в мой позвоночник.((


----------



## mila102030 (13 Мар 2016)

Как жалко(( а какая у вас сейчас степень?


----------



## Тигги (13 Мар 2016)

mila102030 написал(а):


> Он у вас с 15 лет не прогрессировал?


 А не знаю, нет наверное... Фигура у меня и сейчас отличная!!!   не перегружайте сторону где искривление, у меня левая. Детей качала на левой руке, стало жечь лопатку.

У Вас скомпенсированный сколиоз, не будет прогрессировать. Может, чуть в беременность. Просто любите себя и берегите!!!! У меня тоже поясница и грудной, только левая сторона. Создам тему, размещу фото, заходите!


----------



## mila102030 (13 Мар 2016)

Надеюсь. Обязательно зайду!


----------

